# Exo Terra Top Mesh Clean Ideas?



## n0kiasn4ke (Mar 24, 2009)

not sure if anyone knows the best way to clean this mesh on my exo terra top?




think it might be burn marks off the canopy from previous owner? .. not sure

unless someone has one for sale for a 45 45 60 exo :whistling2:

all info be smashing thanks.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks like rust from the photos, do you know what the mesh is made from?

If it has rusted then it's probably either untreated steel or possibly painted, I would replace it with stainless mesh personally.


----------



## n0kiasn4ke (Mar 24, 2009)

actually.. looking at it closer, it does look like rust :bash:
i couldn't really tell you what metal it is, think its the basic stuff they use when you buy an exo?
manage to figure out how to change it, where can i buy the best stuff from to swop it over, cheers.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They do go rusty quite quickly especially if they have a hood causing the humidity to condensate and drip back down onto the mesh.
If you take out the retaining rubbers on the underside the mesh will come out and you can use it as a template to cut new. You can get plastic mesh from garden centres & DIY stores, fibreglass mesh from some window companies, or stainless & aluminium meshes from builders merchants and steel stock holders.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

clean it with a tooth brush and give it a coating of Hammerite to make it look all pretty again.


----------



## n0kiasn4ke (Mar 24, 2009)

Meko said:


> clean it with a tooth brush and give it a coating of Hammerite to make it look all pretty again.


good idea! will give it a go :no1:


----------

